# JButton Rand um Schrift unsichtbar machen



## Oli001 (14. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

beim JButton wird ja um den Text in dem Button ein Rand gezeichnet. Wie kann ich denn dem Button sagen, dass ich genau diesen Rand nicht möchte? button.border(null) zeichnet mir ja den äußeren Rand nicht. Den will ich aber schon haben.
Hat jemand einen Tipp? Oder besser gleich ein Panel bauen, dass die gewünschten Funktionen bereitstellt?

Viele Grüße

Oli


----------



## tfa (14. Nov 2007)

Meinst Du die Focus-Markierung? setFocusPainted(false) sollte helfen.


----------



## Oli001 (14. Nov 2007)

Danke...


----------

